# Maulerfiend Showcase



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

This is my Maulerfiend for my red corsairs.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Really like the gold metal, and the pale flesh creates an excellent contrast.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Really like the gold metal, and the pale flesh creates an excellent contrast.


 Thank you ^^)


----------



## lolorich (Feb 5, 2018)

It's really detailed. Well done!


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

lolorich said:


> It's really detailed. Well done!


 Thank you!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

That’s absolutely gorgeous, bud. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

